# Topics > Agriculture >  Eve, fruit picking robot, Ripe Robotics, Mooroopna North, Victoria, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Ripe Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Meet Eve - the next generation fruit picking robot
May 12, 2021

----------

